# Mike Homles what do you think



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I really like the show Mike Homles puts on. Some times I find it over kill the way he goes to extremes but he always justifies the work that needs to be done. It truly amazes me what some trades are getting away with ....even with a permit.

I would say over all it is good for the industry, that he exposes what is really going on out there. 

Some times I find lots of mistakes his tradesmen are doing like putting in copper rad on a cast iron rads system. I dont agree with everthing they are doing.

I really think he needs a new plumber.:yes:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> I really like the show Mike Homles puts on. Some times I find it over kill the way he goes to extremes but he always justifies the work that needs to be done. It truly amazes me what some trades are getting away with ....even with a permit.
> 
> I would say over all it is good for the industry, that he exposes what is really going on out there.


 The show is actually long over. It's all reruns now. Mike got rich and is semi-retired now. There's a spin-off called Holmes Inspection or something. His 2nd in command does the fixes now. Mike just cameos at beginning and end (and sometimes middle) of the show. I doubt it will last.

Mr. Holmes is a bit of a blowhard, but that's just his nature, and the show would be boring without that. He tends to sometimes spout off about things he really doesn't know much about. On the other hand he does know at least something about a lot of different things, just like most guys who've been in the business a long time.

I like the show (reruns). I come home from work and watch work on TV. :laughing:



> I don't agree with everything they are doing.


Me either, but at least it's *always* better than what they ripped out. 



> I really think he needs a new plumber.:yes:


He's had at least two different plumbers on the show over the years, maybe more. Some were better than others.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I heard that he was called out for a deck repair, found out the 7th step had used 12d galvy instead of spirals...


tore the entire house down, rebuilt it back by bare hands. Amazing.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

First of all, its a tv show. Nothing matters but ratings.

I learned that when I got asked to help on that silly home makeover show. I was flat out told by a crew member that "this is hollywood and nobody cares about anything else."

No doubt there is a lot of shady stuff going on out there. There is also a lot of good contractors of every trade that do an excellent job.

I hope most homeowners that watch that show are smart enough to know that.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think that the show is great. It does expose how much bad work is out there, and how homeowners should be more diligent to verify that the contractors is licensed and has pulled proper permits. I wish that show would be aired more often.
To be more direct about Mike Holmes. It is the right thing to do when he is ripping stuff down. I believe that we have become entirely to complacent with tapping onto less than good work, and to many are willing to cut corners to make a buck. I understand to be competitive some sacrifices may have to be made, but plumbers on this continent have let their level of work be little better than a handyman's. 
Well anyway Go Holmes.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I wonder who pay's for all that?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Colgar said:


> First of all, its a tv show. Nothing matters but ratings.
> 
> I learned that when I got asked to help on that silly home makeover show. I was flat out told by a crew member that "this is hollywood and nobody cares about anything else."
> 
> ...


 

They're not.............


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

He can go over kill because someone is paying for the over kill. If there was a townhouse here and one 3 blocks down the street, exactly the same but one cost $50,000 more what would you buy? Most people go for the cheaper place. 

Futz- if he installed something similar to what was ripped out he wouldn't have a show. 

Bathroom needs to be redone "well lets do $20,000 worth of more work to cover an hour of airtime." Most things on the show wouldnt pass an inspection. 

Holmes inspection as already mentioned, Damian does all the work for him now, best part of Holmes on Homes was pinky, she was hot :thumbsup: I would like to lay some pipe with her!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I thought I saw it on tv the other night, but I wasn't sure.....

Then a minute ago, I saw it on the bottom of the page

All new season starts soon. 

Looks like he's back.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm watching him do some UGLY soldering under a kitchen sink right now.  After he was done goobering up the coupling, he wrapped a 3/8" compression straight stop with teflon tape. :no: "For safety" he says, as he's training some apprentice.






Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I think he does a solid job. He needs to keep his hands off of plumbing, and put a want add out for a new plumber. The one's he uses do some suspect things. He also needs to remember that HGTV isn't picking up the tab for every house being built.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I realize he isn't a plumber and the 2 guys he's had on were sketchy at times. Who actually pays for some of this stuff? A few of the ones I've seen had to cost at least $60,000. American money. :yes:







Paul


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

I watched a behind the scenes episode and one of the most common questions( Ive asked it too) is who pays for it. I think the network. I dont remember if he answered it or not.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Who in the hell is Mike Homles? Or do you happen to be talking about the bozo who wears brown overalls, an earring and thinks he is the best carpenter since Jesus?

He is ok, but whenever he talks about plumbing, I laugh. I think he goes out of his way to talk about venting and I had a good friend who worked for HGTV tell me he uses cue-cards and is clueless on a lot of things.

The music they play when he shows the homeowners at the end is sappy too.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My favorite was the American Handyman competition. They had one round where they had to assemble and set a toilet. One guy forgot the tank/bowl gasket. Another did everything just right even caulking the base to the plywood deck they used for flooring. The judges dinged him for using caulking saying the wax ring was sufficient.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

wyefortyfive said:


> Who in the hell is Mike Homles? Or do you happen to be talking about the bozo who wears brown overalls, an earring and thinks he is the best carpenter since Jesus?
> 
> He is ok, but whenever he talks about plumbing, I laugh. I think he goes out of his way to talk about venting and I had a good friend who worked for HGTV tell me he uses cue-cards and is clueless on a lot of things.
> 
> The music they play when he shows the homeowners at the end is sappy too.


I could be wrong but this show was Candian produced for Canadian TV and sold in sindacation to HGTV. So, The Holmes on Holmes episodes you see are not controlled by HGTV. 

Now the spinoffs the Handyman Show and Holmes inspection maybe a different animal.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

While he may be a decent fellow and a decent renovator at one time, the show is simply just "entertainment".

Unfortunately, the program only shows a botched job from the perspective of the home owner. Without seeing the interactions of the home owner and the original contractor or contractors, it's impossible to know how and why things went bad and how much of the job the contractor was actually responsible for.

When the TV crew jumps into the project and starts ripping and tearing as if money was no object, my hair stands up.

I have heard Mr. Holmes misquote plumbing code as well. That on it's own is enough for me to turn the channel as the credibility meter drops right to zero in my books.

I've not seen the show in years nor have I seen any of the spin off shows. I prefer not to watch as I feel it paints all contractors with the same bad brush and perpetuates unrealistic expectations for home owners - namely the contractor should fix everything and fix it right no matter how much money you decide to pay them.

That's my take on it anyhow.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

yeah , all true and his plumbers ( not all of them ) use abs for everything. even sink traps. just weird. everytime you needed to service a sink you dould have to cut instead of unthread. snd alot of tub valves they install are hacked up beyond all insanity .


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

justin said:


> yeah , all true and his plumbers ( not all of them ) use abs for everything. even sink traps. just weird. everytime you needed to service a sink you dould have to cut instead of unthread. snd alot of tub valves they install are hacked up beyond all insanity .



The ABS thing is simply a difference between US and Canadian code. All of our drains and vents are generally ABS unless we're dealing with commercial or multi-res and using fire rated PVC (XFR), or other material. You won't see white pipe in any house up here except for under slab work.

They should be using union nut traps or traps allowing for service work - no different than there (US). The exception of course being tubs and showers etc.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Plumbdog said:


> I could be wrong but this show was Candian produced for Canadian TV and sold in sindacation to HGTV. So, The Holmes on Holmes episodes you see are not controlled by HGTV.
> 
> Now the spinoffs the Handyman Show and Holmes inspection maybe a different animal.


You are wrong my friend. All of his shows were and are made and aired on HGTV, therefore if they were syndicated, it would be to other channels, such as discovery or BBC.

However, I am talking about "Holmes Inspection". I reside outside Metro-Detroit, but have a friend/former classmate who lives in Scarborough, Ontario and worked for HGTV Canada until last month. I met Mike Holmes in Toronto at an event. He was very nice but he is not SUPER-CRAFTSMAN as portrayed. Damon Bennett is probably the most skilled guy on the show realistically.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> You are wrong my friend. All of his shows were and are made and aired on HGTV, therefore if they were syndicated, it would be to other channels, such as discovery or BBC.
> 
> However, I am talking about "Holmes Inspection". I reside outside Metro-Detroit, but have a friend/former classmate who lives in Scarborough, Ontario and worked for HGTV Canada until last month. I met Mike Holmes in Toronto at an event. He was very nice but he is not SUPER-CRAFTSMAN as portrayed. Damon Bennett is probably the most skilled guy on the show realistically.


whats up with the ear ring? just curious.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I'm watching him do some UGLY soldering under a kitchen sink right now.  After he was done goobering up the coupling, he wrapped a 3/8" compression straight stop with teflon tape. :no: "For safety" he says, as he's training some apprentice.
> 
> Paul


I saw that episode, but had to throw up afterwards from seeing the soldering job he did, when I see someone wrap the threads on a stop with teflon tape I know they are clueless. 

But I do think what Holmes does is a good thing, although he might be a little goofy, he brings to light all the hackery that is a COMMEN day occurrence, and atleast he does most of the work to code :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

justin said:


> whats up with the ear ring? just curious.


It looks a little goofy on him, but whatever floats his boat I suppose.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

justin said:


> whats up with the ear ring? just curious.


Maybe he lives an "alternative" lifestyle. :lol:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Maybe he lives an "alternative" lifestyle. :lol:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


LOL! Maybe! Maybe he likes the Boloney Pony.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I like the episode of holmes inspection where the lady hired two different plumbers supposivly and damian calls in some rooter goof named martin after hours of diagnostics they discover a hole in the fiberglass that he puts a pencil thru..... Common how hard is it to discover that fill the tub up and look for water...mmm that guy martin is a goof every time hes on its just a joke cleanout plugs on ptraps is not a reuiqrement tthats why you have slip joints and a union on the trap. He has some other guys from two masters plumbing that seems ok i like his pressure balance headers on his ipex aquaflow homerun systems. Anyways its entertaining but it is hollywood any one that watches it and thinks its anything but fictional is dilusional. Seanny. Ps pardon my spelling and grammer english was not my top mark.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Do ya think Richard Trewnty(sp) from TOH any better?


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Meh, He's not that bad, you gotta remember he puts on the all-star act to impress viewers and HO's. Atleast he "DOES IT RIGHT!....."

The best quote ever was on Holmes Inspection, Damon: "We could do our own plumbing and electrical, but we call in the pro's because of their expertise"

Just like any contractor, think they can do it all....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

you haters gotta hate


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Do ya think Richard Trewnty(sp) from TOH any better?


Richard Trethewey is more than what you see on TV

He also owns and operates a plumbing and heating business along with a manufacturer rep agency called RST Thermal.

Very interesting person to talk to.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> While he may be a decent fellow and a decent renovator at one time, the show is simply just "entertainment".
> 
> Unfortunately, the program only shows a botched job from the perspective of the home owner. Without seeing the interactions of the home owner and the original contractor or contractors, it's impossible to know how and why things went bad and how much of the job the contractor was actually responsible for.
> 
> ...


I agree with your perception of it, however, as opposed to turning the channel, I've adopted the acronym WWMHD. I enjoy sharing with homeowners the concept that "god forbid" an outlet in their new addition doesn't work. Mike would have the entire addition torn down, new foundation built & presto, outlet works. We, as tradesmen, deal everyday with other contractors picking our work apart. Just as we don't hesitate to pick the other guy's work apart. Jesus Holmes has the easiest job in the world since all of you Canucks take his word as gospel. Now that I'm done I hope Jesus holmes doesn't view my post, lest he have the whole thing ripped apart & re-constructed.:laughing:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

seanny deep said:


> mmm that guy martin is a goof every time hes on its just a joke cleanout plugs on ptraps is not a reuiqrement tthats why you have slip joints and a union on the trap. .


I am not defending him, but here in Arkansas the State Code requires anyone that breaks the seal on a water line or drain is required to have a plumbing license, which most drain cleaners do not have.

Now, we all know that most of the time the trap is going to be removed instead of removing the cleanout plug to clean the drain and about the only time we install a trap with a cleanout is on a commercial job.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

You don't really believe that statement do u ? Because most tradesmen I work around aren't fans of mike at all . The thing I hope most ho get from the show is , hire certified trades people to do the work .


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Associated Plum said:


> I am not defending him, but here in Arkansas the State Code requires anyone that breaks the seal on a water line or drain is required to have a plumbing license, which most drain cleaners do not have.
> 
> Now, we all know that most of the time the trap is going to be removed instead of removing the cleanout plug to clean the drain and about the only time we install a trap with a cleanout is on a commercial job.


When u say we , your referring to the plumbers u work . I can't speak for all plumbers on the form but I use a p trap with some form of co wherever its required by code . Say misses drops her ring down the sink she could best case If it was a union style , undo trap adp undo union and viola , she's got her ring . Code is code and u can never have to many co can u .


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

coast to coast said:


> When u say we , your referring to the plumbers u work . I can't speak for all plumbers on the form but I use a p trap with some form of co wherever its required by code . Say misses drops her ring down the sink she could best case If it was a union style , undo trap adp undo union and viola , she's got her ring . Code is code and u can never have to many co can u .


Except that a trap CO us just another source for a potential leak. When you have a removable trap, the CO plug is just a redundant leak source.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Why do they put tub spouts in a shower only fixture? I would never do that it just looks stupid.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Except that a trap CO us just another source for a potential leak. When you have a removable trap, the CO plug is just a redundant leak source.


Agreed . I'm just saying u should have one or the other .


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Why do they put tub spouts in a shower only fixture? I would never do that it just looks stupid.


ive always wondered about that. i think its so user can get in and get temp right then divert, instead of having to be outside.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate him. Yeh, if I had unlimited money and resources backing me up I could do the same thing. Lets face it, the average HO does not want to pay for quality work, they want it cheap and fast. Soooo, cut back on the trades pay and save some money. Get what you pay for. The show does not tell you the HO decided to go with X contractor because they did not like the higher bids. Also the GC sucks ass. He will still charge the HO say 9.00 per square foot to frame but wants to pay me 3.00! He certainly does not pass that savings on to the HO either. Same way with plumbing, they dont want to pay fair wage to us, wants to cut our pay but will definately charge the HO the full price.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> Why do they put tub spouts in a shower only fixture? I would never do that it just looks stupid.


We call them "Toe Testers". I avoid installing them that way but some clients want them. It's just something for a kid to stand on and break off or to bark your shins on IMO.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> We call them "Toe Testers". I avoid installing them that way but some clients want them. It's just something for a kid to stand on and break off or to bark your shins on IMO.


How does that work with a transfer switch installed? The tub spout has to close before the transfer switch works? They had two different heads a rainfall and a slide bar. I would install that with a 3 way transfer valve. Doesn't seem like it would work that well with a tub spout.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> How does that work with a transfer switch installed? The tub spout has to close before the transfer switch works? They had two different heads a rainfall and a slide bar. I would install that with a 3 way transfer valve. Doesn't seem like it would work that well with a tub spout.



I didn't see the show so, I can't comment on their exact set up but, yes you can set it up like you describe.

On a Moen say, you can plumb the outlet of the valve (posi or moentrol) down to the spout with a double ell. The outlet of the double ell then goes up to the transfer valve. You can have a hand spray, shower head, body sprays or whatever plumbed off the transfer valve. The diverter on the spout essentially activates the transfer valve functions.

Is it ideal? No. It does work but your suggestion of a 3 function valve is much better.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I heard that he was called out for a deck repair, found out the 7th step had used 12d galvy instead of spirals...
> 
> 
> tore the entire house down, rebuilt it back by bare hands. Amazing.


:laughing::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Mike Holmes can come by and build me a house, I would just PAY out of my pocket friends to watch his crew do anything to make sure it was all CODE or Better and i'd even ask the local Code Inspectors to be on site at all times too.

If they like it, then i would love a free house.

past that, I kind of like the idea of SOMEBODY else showing a HO What is "Code" and why things should be built one way or another.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

aha i love Mikey  well maybe.. watch one episode were he does some handicap ladies bathroom and kitchen ... look at her bathroom sink not barrier free requirement (handicap) the drain isn't offset. nor protected for her legs. also kitchen is rough brass and u see her go under can easily burn her legs fast.. i dunno.. to me it don't look right


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

evilcyrus said:


> aha i love Mikey  well maybe.. watch one episode were he does some handicap ladies bathroom and kitchen ... look at her bathroom sink not barrier free requirement (handicap) the drain isn't offset. nor protected for her legs. also kitchen is rough brass and u see her go under can easily burn her legs fast.. i dunno.. to me it don't look right


 
lol yep I watched that episode with the girlfriend and I flipped it out when nothing was ADA

But I actually pulled up the building code, the drain just needs to be 9" back from edge of countertop, if not, you use an offset. 

Told that to the boss, and now we save 40 dollars each sink we install that's ADA!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Make it right!


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL Love the pic Airgap!


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I am watching an episode called "due Date" (2007) The plumber is replacing the busted clay pipe under his floor with that sh!tty thin wall pvc. God help them if their sewer ever plugs up. I easily blow cables thru the side of that garbage. Sched 40 is not the price of copper.Spend a loony and "Do it right".


----------



## PluMDer (Mar 1, 2012)

I watch episodes of TOH just to see how he does things and his reasonings for it. I think Richard would be a cool guy to meet.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Mpls Jay said:


> I am watching an episode called "due Date" (2007) The plumber is replacing the busted clay pipe under his floor with that sh!tty thin wall pvc. God help them if their sewer ever plugs up. I easily blow cables thru the side of that garbage. Sched 40 is not the price of copper.Spend a loony and "Do it right".



That's SDR-35 (BDS).

It's basically what we install underground here for residential, commercial and even industrial. The PVC is lined with some sort of elastic material that allows the pipe to be buried under tremendous weight and not break. Been using the stuff for years here and never heard of any cables breaking the pipe or tree roots penetrating it. The pipe is basically putting pipe cleaners slowly out of business.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

billy_awesome said:


> That's SDR-35 (BDS).
> 
> It's basically what we install underground here for residential, commercial and even industrial. The PVC is lined with some sort of elastic material that allows the pipe to be buried under tremendous weight and not break. Been using the stuff for years here and never heard of any cables breaking the pipe or tree roots penetrating it. The pipe is basically putting pipe cleaners slowly out of business.


Same here that is what we use here also. BDS for under ground work

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

BDS here too.

100's upon 100's of water and sewer services and undergrounds - zero problems.

Can't see busting through with any drain cleaning equipment.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> BDS here too.
> 
> 100's upon 100's of water and sewer services and undergrounds - zero problems.
> 
> Can't see busting through with any drain cleaning equipment.


Probable because of that darned Permafrost up there.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Here in Texas that stuff goes flat in about two years under ground. Only Sch 40 round these parts (Houston).


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Just don't start talking about us Canadians using ABS above ground!

Been using it for drain waste and venting for 35 years now, no problems. About 8 years ago they switched the air inlet and exhaust for furnaces and hot water tanks from ABS to a system 636, which is basically a sch40 pvc with a 5 dollar sticker on each fitting.

I understand why you can't use ABS in southern states, gets too hot and the black abs pipe will warp.

Lucky it's winter all year long for us Canadians!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I was on a job where someone had installed a direct-vent water heater using ABS off the top of fixture. They inserted it into the existing B-Vent piping!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> I was on a job where someone had installed a direct-vent water heater using ABS off the top of fixture. They inserted it into the existing B-Vent piping!!


thats common practice where you are from


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Here in Texas that stuff goes flat in about two years under ground. Only Sch 40 round these parts (Houston).



For real?

Is this because of the heat?

Are the houses slab on grade with shallow sewers?


Our sewer laterals are generally six feet down minimum and sometimes as deep as fifteen or so. A good bed of A gravel or clear stone and we're good to go for the foreseeable future.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

My igloo has abs.

Just watched a fine episode of Holmes inspection. The plumber in his show ran soft 3/4" copper for a condensate drain off the furnace!!!!

Broke a trench in the concrete to the floor drain and tee'd in.

Terribull


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

highpoint said:


> My igloo has abs.
> 
> Just watched a fine episode of Holmes inspection. The plumber in his show ran soft 3/4" copper for a condensate drain off the furnace!!!!
> 
> ...


OUCH! inch:

The show seems good but so much plumbing wtfahs makes me wonder if it isn't all bogus!
Watched an episode (well, didn't really watch it but wife called me in saying that Holmesy was hooking up a KS.) Man, I woulda cold-caulked that sombiotch if he'd been on my jobsite! Wife was laughing at me telling me to relax because it's all made for TV anyway. It's all ratings and what the ppl will watch.

And, yes, I woulda slapped him upside the head... now, if he'd chose to hit back that might be a different story. :whistling2:


----------

